# Wichtiges von der Polizei!!!



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2002)

Hi hatte unten ja schon gepostet gehabt,daß ich von Nexnet ne Rechnung bekam wegen eines Dailer.Inzwischen haben wir herausbekommen,daß der Dailer von Interfun kam.Haben über Anwalt Widerspruch eingereicht und eine Anzeige bei der Kripo gemacht.Dort habe ich erfahren wie solche Dailerbetreiber speziell Interfun vorgehen.Interfun macht diese Angebotoe über Popups.Wenn Du mit der Maus oben rechts beim Fenster auf Schliessen gehst,dann hast Du den Dailer aktiviert und Deine Einverständnis erteilt.Die Popups egal welche!sollen grundsätzlich in der Taskleiste geschlossen werde!Der PC reagiert ca. für 1 Min nicht und dann geht alles ganz normal weiter.Während dieser Minute hat der Dailer Deine Anbieterverbindung unterbrochen und sich eingewählt.Der Nutzer bekommt selten mit,was da gerade vor sich ging.
Auch bittet die Kripo alle Geschädigte auch bei kleineren Beträgen eine Strafanzeige zu machen.Viele machen dies nicht,weil se keine Lust auf Stress haben oder finanziell nicht so gut da stehen(hier betrifft es den Anwalt) oder eingeschüchtert wurden.Viele wenden sich auch nicht an die Polizei weil se denken,die machen eh nichts oder weil se illegale Programme auf ihren PC haben.Sorry Leute aber man kann sich nicht hinsetzten und heulen,sondern man muß handeln.Nur so kann den Gaunern das Handwerk gelegt werden.Gerade die Leute die sich einschüchtern lassen und anstandslos zahlen, sorgen dafür das die Daileranbieter einen Freifahrtsschein bekommen.Denn wie soll man gegen jemand vorgehen,wenn keine Anzeige vorliegt!?
So es war jetzt etwas länger,aber es muß mal gesagt werden!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2002)

es kann ja wohl nicht sein?! ich klicke ein fenster   w e g   !!! und ich gebe dadurch mein einverständnis zur dialerinstallation ?????

 :-? 

hä???

die sache mit der polizei - die kann ich nur befürworten.

bei mir aufm pc ist zwar auch einiges drauf, daß evtl. peinlich werden könnte..... (und womöglich nen roten kopf verursachen könnte)

 :holy:  :holy:  :holy: 

aber nix illegales, nur ein paar (oder ein paar mehr) nicht jugendfreie bildchen.....

trotzdem würde ich den pc ohne weiteres zur polizei schleppen!!!

eine strafanzeige wirkt in der tat manchmal wunder!

abc


----------



## sascha (12 Oktober 2002)

@tinka

ich finde es sehr erfreulich, dass in deinem fall offenbar ermittler am werk sind, die sich mit der materie auskennen. das ist leider noch nicht bei allen dienststellen so. welche kripo war es denn in deinem fall (berufliche neugierde meinerseits)?

@abc

ein paar nicht jugendfreie bilder sollten kein grund sein, nicht zur polizei zu gehen, wenn man getäuscht oder betrogen wurde. genau auf diese schamgrenze setzen die abzocker nämlich. und kripobeamte, gerade im bereich der online-kriminalität, sind um einiges mehr gewohnt als ein paar nackte damen (oder herren) in eindeutigen posen. das schlimmste, was man machen kann, sind wilde löschorgien auf dem pc, um alle sexbildchen zu entfernen. oft löscht man dann nämlich auch (versehentlich) die beweise mit , die für die ermittlungen nötig sind.

cu,

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2002)

*Meine Erfahrungen*

Hallo Allerseits!

Seit einigen Tagen bin ich heftig aktiv in der Sache. Auf meiner Seite habe ich dazu alles zusammengetragen,  damit die LEute sich informieren können:

www.webbuddies.de

Ich habe die Firma Interfun angeschrieben, ohne Unterlass. Und der Chef, ein (...), hat sich telefonisch mit mir in Kontakt gesetzt. Der USer sei abgemahnt blabla.

Erst hinterher habe ich die Berichte hier und anderswo gelesen. Mit diesem Wissen hätte ich wohl bei dem Telefongespräch einiges anders angefasst.

Bei der Polizei war ich Sonntag. Meine Anzeige bei der Polizei wurde erst gar nicht angenommen. Kannst ja mal den Kripoleuten, die sich hier so stark engagieren, ausrihten, sie sollen mal ihre Kollegen bei der PI Günzburg (PLZ 89312) darüber aufklären, dass hier Betrug vorliegt. Der Beamte meinte: Sobald eine Bestätigung anzuklicken sei, wäre es freie Willensentscheidung. Hier zog kein Argument meinerseits!  :cry: 

Solltest die Polizei Beweise brauchen: Ich habe alles archiviert, was ich und Bekannte von mir an Mails erhalten haben.

Nach den Grußkarten sind übrigens die Tierliebhaber dran:



> hallo
> 
> endlich habe ich deine Eemail adresse wieder gefunden, dass hat aber lannge gedauert
> ich hoffe, du kennst mich ueberhaupt noch.
> ...



Conny


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2002)

Nee daß kann aber nicht sein,daß die Polizei nicht reagiert.Auf unserer Dienststelle WOB hat sich in meinem Fall ein Oberhauptkommissar(habe ich bei der Unterschrift gelesen)eingeschaltet.Dort kennt man solche Fälle schon zu genüge.Allerdings sind es zwei versch.Verfahren.Bei dem Anwalt ein zivielrechtliches Verfahren bei der Kripo ein strafrechtliches.Bei einem Urteil im zivielrechtlichen Verfahren kann es passieren,daß meine Klage abgewiesen wird.Kommt auf die Beweislage an und wie der Richter das so sieht.Während die Polizei das als Betrug sieht.Der Beamte sagte sogar,daß es für ihn und seine Kollegen ein Betrug sei.Es ist nur sehr schwer so etwas zu beweisen.Aber ich könnt Glück haben,da ich eine Flaterate über Kabelmodem besitze(sagt auch mein Anbieter)ist es illegal mich aus der Kabelverbindung rauszuschmeissen um mich übers DFÜ einzuwählen.Und jeder der logisch denken kann,wird ja wohl sehen,daß wenn man eine Flate hat nicht freiwillig in einem Dailer geht.Wer zahlt gerne doppelt.Aber wenn jemand eine Anzeige machen möchte,weil man in diesem Fall als Dailernutzer der Geschädigte ist,muß die Polizei die Anzeige aufnehmen.Die dürfen einen nicht abweisen.Und die ganzen Anzeigen betr.Dailerbetrug werden in so einem Sammelsurium gesammelt,wo jede Polizei Zugriff hat.Bei mir wird gerade ermittelt in wie Fällen es bei Interfun zu einer Anzeige schon kam.Und was die Bildchen auf dem PC betreffen-Pustekuchen,die haben bei der Kripo schon schlimmeres gesehen.Wer weiss was die Leute von der Kripo so privat treiben.Also ich kann nur sagen,nicht abwimmeln lassen.Weder beim Anwalt(wenns auch ein kleiner Betrag ist-man weiß ja nie was die nächste Telefonrechnung bringt),noch bei der Polizei.Die verdienen schließlich Ihr Geld.Und solange man freundlich aber bestimmt bleibt,dürfte es keine Schwierigkeiten geben.


----------



## sascha (12 Oktober 2002)

oberhauptkommissar ist ein interessanter titel. wusste ich garnicht, dass es sowas gibt   halt uns doch mal auf dem laufenden, wie es da weitergeht...

cu,

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2002)

*Unterschriftenliste*

Hallo!

Es ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, wenn man alleine etwas unternehmen möchte.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich, auch auf Wunsch einiger anderer Leute, eine Unterschriftenliste im Internet eingerichtet:

http://petition.webbuddies.de

Wenn viele Leute unterschrieben und sich gegen sowas wehren, dann können die zuständigen Stellen auch nicht mehr die Augen davor verschließen.

Vielleicht mag sich ja der ein oder andere von Euch auch eintragen.

Conny


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2002)

Wie schauen eigendlich Eure Mahnungen aus?Habt Ihr Mahnkosten mit drauf oder bleibt es bei dem Betrag,der am Anfang mit der Telefonrechnung gefordert wurde.Da ich ja auch nicht zahlen werde,aber noch keine Mahnung erhalten habe,würde mich das sehr interessieren,was so an Mahngeühren auf mich zu kommen könnt.Ok,werde Euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten,was bei mir so alles noch passiert.Bis denne :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2002)

Ich habe auch vor Wochen wegen läppischen 2,54€ Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gestellt.

Ich hatte seinerzeit auch oben auf das rechte X geklickt um abzubrechen, aber der Dialer hat sich einfach eingewählt. Standard-Verbindung gekappt und schwupsss, waren es 2.54€

@tinka: bei mir war es so, daß ich zahlen musste, da es über die Telekom-Rg. lief. Hätte ich nicht bezahlt, hätte die Telekom mir nach spätestens der 1. Mahnung + 10 Tagen die Leitung gekappt. .. Doch, haben die schon einmal.... Das ist denen völlig Schnuppe.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2002)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch vor Wochen wegen läppischen 2,54€ Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gestellt.
> 
> Ich hatte seinerzeit auch oben auf das rechte X geklickt um abzubrechen, aber der Dialer hat sich einfach eingewählt. Standard-Verbindung gekappt und schwupsss, waren es 2.54€
> 
> @tinka: bei mir war es so, daß ich zahlen musste, da es über die Telekom-Rg. lief. Hätte ich nicht bezahlt, hätte die Telekom mir nach spätestens der 1. Mahnung + 10 Tagen die Leitung gekappt. .. Doch, haben die schon einmal.... Das ist denen völlig Schnuppe.




Hallo!
Da hast Du Dich aber einschüchtern lassen!
Die Telekom - wenn man widerspricht (schriftlich) und wenn man mit denen auch mal telefoniert und alles erklärt -  akzeptiert das nicht bezahlen und reicht die Forderung an den Anbieter/Inhalteanbieter weiter und dann bekommt man es mit denen zutun. Und da erst geht der "Kampf" los!
Verbraucherberatungsstellen sind höchst sensibel für dieses Thema - da gibt es "rechtliche" Auskunft und wie man sich stark machen kann/muß! Manche wollen eine Gebühr - ich habe 5.00€ gezahlt, welche sich aber für mich schon gelohnt haben. Ich warte jetzt auf Post vom Anbieter! Telekom hat sich total bei mir zurückgezogen - ohne jedweden Ärger!
Dein Glück, das es nicht ein sooo hoher Preis war - anderen ergeht es viel schlimmer!


----------



## floh (20 Oktober 2002)

*Wichtiges von der Polizei*

Hi Conny, 

willkommen im Günzburger Verein der Geschädigten, kann Deine Meinung über unsere zuständige Polizei nur teilen. Anzeige wurde zwar angenommen, eingerreicht über den Rechtsanwalt, vielleicht bekamen wir deshalb keine Abfuhr. Jedoch war die Aufnahme nicht so wie wir es erwartet haben, wir bekamen den Eindruck, selber schuld wenn ihr so dumm seid und nicht lesen könnt was nicht da steht.


----------



## sascha (20 Oktober 2002)

wenn ihr mit der polizeiinspektion günzburg wirklich so probleme habt, versucht es doch mal bei der polizeidirektion krumbach - das ist die übergeordnete dienststelle. die ganzen fälle im bereich computerkriminalität sollten sowieso bei der kripo landen, bzw. werden dahin angegeben.

cu,

sascha


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2002)

Zumindest werden die Auswertungen in Bayern von den Regionalen Beweissicherungs- und Auswertestellen ("RBA") gemacht. Die Sachbearbeitung der Anzeige bleibt aber meist bei den aufnehmenden Dienststellen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2002)

> Hallo!
> Da hast Du Dich aber einschüchtern lassen!
> Die Telekom - wenn man widerspricht (schriftlich) und wenn man mit denen auch mal telefoniert und alles erklärt -  akzeptiert das nicht bezahlen und reicht die Forderung an den Anbieter/Inhalteanbieter weiter und dann bekommt man es mit denen zutun. Und da erst geht der "Kampf" los!



Einschüchtern lassen??? 
Ich habe wohl eher eine FALSCH-Aufkunft von der Telekom erhalten.

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob man DIR schon mal die Telefonleitung "gekappt" hat.
Bei mir ja....

Als Selbständiger ist das nicht unbedingt schön, wenn man wegen 2,54€ seine Existens für paar Wochen auf Spiel setzt.

Ich bin seit 10 Monaten mit Telekom/T-Online im Streit. Damit will ich nur sagen, dass es der Telekom/T-Online scheissegal ist, ob sie Dir eine Falschauskunft geben, ob Du dich einschüchtern läßt und sonstwas .....

Ich hatte vor paar Jahren schon mal 10 Monate gebraucht um 100 DM (ungerechtfertigt abgebucht) wieder zu bekommen.

Ich habe dafür bestimmt 50 DM nur vertelefoniert, STunden, wenn nicht Tage darüber aufgeregt, Magenspiegelung, und fast nur noch graue Haare......

Ist es DAS wert????


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,
verstehe ich nicht !
Wenn man mir unrechtmäßig was abbucht, dann lass ich das bei meiner Bank wieder zurück buchen! Und das konnte ich schon immer, ohne jegliche Probleme!
Ich wollte Dich nicht "angehen"! Entschuldige, wenn Du es so aufgefasst hast! Man muß schon ein bisschen hellhörig, oder mißtrauisch sein, bei Auskünften, wo es um Geld geht!
Nun ja, es ist kein großer Betrag bei Dir. Von mir wollen sie  94.80 € - manche sind ja mit 6.500 € und so "beteiligt" - das ist dann aber die große Abzocke! Unser "Kleinvieh" macht auch Mist und so versuchen sie es bei uns auch! Bei mir gibt es aber nichts zu holen. Ich habe mit solchen Leuten keinen Vertrag geschlossen und da bleiben die aussen vor!
Ich warte, bis die mich verklagen - dann kostet mich das keinen Cent! Ich überlege auch, ob ich die Anzeige! Erstmal warte ich auf eine Reaktion von denen!
Auf www.dialerschutz.de (Forum) gibt es auch interessante Sachen zu lesen!!!
Mach's gut und nichts für ungut! Wollte Dich nicht ärgern! Wir sitzen doch momentan alle in einem Boot!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2002)

Hallöchen,
normalerweise ist das auch so. Wenn was ungerechtfertigt abgebucht wird, wirds es storniert.

Ich lasse mir von der Telekom seit 3 Jahre nichts mehr abbuchen, nur gegen Rechnung.
Nun bekam ich diese Rg. mit den 2,54€ für den Dialer. 
Also rief ich bei der Telekom an und sagte denen, daß ich nicht bereit bin, diese 2,54€ zu bezahlen und fragte was ich machen könnte.
Die Telekom sagte mir dazu: _"Da es sich um eine 0190er-Nr. handelt, ist die Telekom *verpflichtet* diese Betrag einzuziehen. Das ist so, als wäre es ein Betrag von der Telekom selber. Wenn ich diesen Betrag *nicht bezahle* bekäme ich  auch eine Mahnung von der Telekom und danach wird mir der Anschluss abgeklemmt."_

Was soll man darauf machen???

Ich hatte es ja vor 3 Jahren schon mal wegen 100 DM gemacht. Die haben mir eiskalt den Anschluss gesperrt. *Das war der Telekom völlig egal, ob ich im Recht war oder nicht*

Ab einer bestimmten Größenordnung, würde ich auch nicht bezahlen, egal, ob Anschluss abgeklemmt wird oder nicht.
Glücklicherweise waren es bei mir wirklich nur paar €.

Und obwohl es nur "Kleinvieh" ist, habe ich Strafanzeige erstellt.
Die Polizei hat sogar gestern (Anzeige war vor paar Wochen) angerufen um nachzufragen. Eine Fa. aus Mettmann könnte jetzt Ärger bekommen, da die Anzeige nach das "oben" weitergeleitet wird.

*Wieso überlegst du noch, ob du Anzeige erstatten sollst  *

Da gibt es bei mir nichts zu überlegen. Betrug ist Betrug, egal wie hoch der Schaden bei MIR ist. Denke mal an die anderen!!


----------



## technofreak (22 Oktober 2002)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> _"Da es sich um eine 0190er-Nr. handelt, ist die Telekom *verpflichtet* diese Betrag einzuziehen. Das ist so, als wäre es ein Betrag von der Telekom selber. Wenn ich diesen Betrag *nicht bezahle* bekäme ich  auch eine Mahnung von der Telekom und danach wird mir der Anschluss abgeklemmt."_



Das ist barer Unfug, wenn es sich um einen Forderung eines Fremdanbieters handelt,
darf die Telekom , sofern ich den unstrittigen Betrag bezahle, den Anschluß nicht sperren. 
Dies umso mehr, da sich ja die Telekom immer auf den Standpunkt stellt, sie sei nur der Briefträger.
Demnächst stellt dann die Post mir keine Briefe mehr zu, wenn ich ein zugestelltes Paket nicht bezahle?? 

Wenn ich für jeden Blödsinn, der von Mitarbeitern des rosa Riesen Kunden erzählt wird, 
einen Cent bekäme, könnte ich sofort davon in der Karibik Urlaub machen!

Gruß 
Tf


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Oktober 2002)

Die funktionierende Lösung lautet:
Unstrittigen Rechnungsbetrag an die Telekom überweisen. In der Regel also die Rechnung abzüglich des Dialerbetrages. Ein Schreiben an die Rechnungsstelle der Telekom hinterher, dass der unstrittige Betrag bezahlt ist und alles wird gut.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2002)

*Grußkarte per e-mail = Einwahlgebühr von 47,50! bei Interfun*

*argl*!!!!!
Ich habe gestern eine e-mail von towncard...blablabla bekommen mit dem Hinweis: sie haben eine Karte bekommen. Da ich öffters eine Grußkarte bekomme habe ich blöderweise auf den link geklickt. Dann baute sich recht langsam eine Seite mit einem kleinen Werbefenster auf und ih konnte nur noch etwas mit Erotic ect.(von der Firma Interfun) lesen und wollte alles schließen. Leider habe ich das mit der Maus getan und plötzlich wurde ich aus dem Internet rausgeworfen. Da dies öfters mal passiert dachte ich mir nichts böses darbei und habe mich wieder eingewählt . Tja, und nun stand dort Einwahlgebühr 47,50 ich wusste mir nicht anders zu helfen und habe den Pc abstürzen lassen. Danach habe ich sofort die Kripo angerufen und habe heute Anzeige erstattet. 
SOLCH EINEN BETRUG LASSE ICH MIR NICHT GEFALLEN!!!!!!!
DIESE FIRMA WIRD MICH NOCH KENNENLERNEN!!!!!  :evil: 
JETZT IST KRIEG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devilfrank (22 Oktober 2002)

Heya teuflische Schwester,
hört sich an wie der Standard-Interfun-Dialer. Klick auf *Suchen*, jepp hier kannst Du bedenkenlos klicken, und gib mal Interfun als Suchbegriff ein. Viel Spass beim Seitenwälzen....


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (22 Oktober 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> jepp hier kannst Du bedenkenlos klicken,


Sogar mehr als eine Ebene tief


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2002)

*Wieso überlegst Du noch.....*

Hallo, Gast!
Die Seite runter stehen gute  und richtige Hinweise! Genauso geht es mit der Telekom und genauso verhält sie sich auch! Unstrittigen Betrag überweisen - die Telekom gibt die Forderung des Dialerbetrages an den Anbieter zurück und dann geht es los, die wollen einen zwingen zu bezahlen. Die Telekom hat bei mir sogar selber angerufen und mich unterrichtet, wie das alles vonstatten geht! Sogar viel Glück wurde mir für den "Kampf" gewünscht!
Warum ich noch überlege - mir sind durch einen PC-Absturz alle Daten weg. Das heißt, ich komme an meine eigenen Daten nicht mehr ran, weil ich neu installiert habe und den Prod-Key eingeben mußte! Vorher arbeitete ich noch mit der Anmeldung des Händlers! Beim Beweise suchen und eventuell zu sichern (Systemwiederherstellung) gabs einen längeren Stromausfall (die Stadt) und bei mir war alles hin. Dachte ich und machte die Neuinstall. und das war der Fehler! Tja, wenn man im Selbststudium und auch etwas älter noch ein Neuling in der Materie ist! Jetzt weiß ich mehr! Aus Fehlern lernt man..... und man wird gegen alles und jeden jetzt hellhörig! Mir konnte bisher noch keiner Auskunft geben, wie ich denn nun an meine Daten wieder ran komme! Nicht mal Microsoft hat sich bei mir gemeldet - obwohl ich um Hilfe bat!!!!!!!!!! Der einzige Hinweis kam, ich solle die Dateien, wenn sichtbar, auf die neue Festplatte kopieren! Ja, nutzt ja nichts, kann sie dort auch nicht öffnen!!!!!!!!! Vielleicht weiß ja hier im Forum jemand,was ich tun muß,bzw. kann! 
Ohne Beweise zur Polizei?
Angst habe ich keine! Gute Rechtsschutzversicherung im Rücken! Schau mal über "Suchen" zu Interfun rein! Höchst interessant!!!!
Die "Post" von Interfun kriege ich fast täglich und mehrfach auf meinen Server! Jedemenge Grusskarten, ect.! Ich verstehe eigentlich nicht warum sich Anbieter von Grußkarten nicht dagegen wehren! Z.Bsp. Yahoo! Ist doch geschäftsschädigend! Ich lese bestimmt keine Grußkarten mehr!
Kopf hoch und Ohren steif halten!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2002)

Entschuldigung! Die Seite hoch, mußt Du lesen!
H.


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Oktober 2002)

Hallo loremar,
verstehe ich das richtig, Du hast die alten Daten vor der Neuinstallation auf eine andere Platte kopiert und kannst sie nur nicht öffnen? Oder hast Du die Neuinstallation "drübergebügelt"?



Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2002)

*...drüber gebügelt...*

Hallo, DevilFrank!
Nee - nicht drübergebügelt! Alte Daten sind auf Festplatte C - neuer Install auf D!  :x


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2002)

Hi, ich noch mal!
Der PC war unter dem Händlernamen bei Microsoft gegistriert. Mit meiner neuen Installation habe ich nun mein Namen mit der Prod.-Key angemeldet/registriert und deshalb verweigert mein PC jetzt den Zugriff auf die (meine) Dateien mit dem Händlernamen! Dateien sind alle da - All User - Dateien sind mir auch zugänglich. Aber nicht die Eigenen Dateien!
Also, wenn Du es so sehen willst - doch drüber gebügelt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß!
loremar


----------



## Devilfrank (23 Oktober 2002)

Hallo loremar,
ich vermute mal es handelt sich um WinXP und da die 2.Installation von Dir auf der Partition D befindet, sind die Daten auf C noch da. Auch wenn Du da jetzt nicht zugreifen kannst, sie sind physikalisch vermutlich noch vorhanden und können auch gelesen werden.
Jetzt also C schön in Ruhe lassen, falls zur Beweissicherung kommt, werden sich Fachleute um diese Daten kümmern.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2002)

*Jetzt C schön in Ruhe lassen.....*

Danke, DevilFrank für Deine Post!
Genauso ist es: es ist XP und die C lasse ich aber absolut in Ruhe! Dachte mir es schon; wenn was gebraucht wird zum beweisen, dann können Fachleute auch an die Daten ran!!
Habe mich auch bisher nicht nervös gemacht deswegen - alle anderen Sachen hatte ich gut gesichert, sodaß mir kein Schaden weiter entstanden ist!
Ja, und aus Fehlern lernt man eben - learning by doing!
Bin ja echt gespannt, wie das mit mir und Interfun weitergeht. Bisher habe ich sie nur erstmal "dumm" angefragt, was ich dort für Dienste in Anspruch nahm. Jetzt wollen sie alles prüfen! Also, ich bin auf alles vorbereitet (auch Dank diesem Forum) und gewappnet - auf in den Kampf!
DevilFrank - machs gut - wir lesen noch von einander!
loremar


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Oktober 2002)

Na Schaun wir mal, wie es weitergeht.







Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2002)

@loremar: Ja, auch ohne Beweise zur Polizei ... und Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2002)

*Polizei*

Ja,ja,ja!
Warte aber erst noch mal, was mir Interfun antwortet (..auf meinen "dummen" Brief), bzw. wie jetzt Nexnet und Interfun reagieren!
Gruß!
loremar!


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Na Schaun wir mal, wie es weitergeht.









Hallo,Frank!
Es ist weiter gegangen mit Interfun und Konsorten!
Habe heute Post von NexNet, Berlin!!!!!!!
" im Auftrag der Interfun GmbH teilen wir Ihnen heute mit, dass wir Ihnen aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht die Summe in Höhe von 81.81 zzgl. Mwst. gutschreiben werden. Den Gutschriftbetrag werden wir mit der bestehenden offenen Forderung verrechnen,sodass Sie unsere Mahnung als gegenstandslos betrachten können. Wir machen Sie darauf aufmerksam, das die Gutschrift auf diesen Einzelfall beschränkt ist und keineswegs die Begründung einer regulären Einwandsbehandlung darstellt.
MfG- Ihr Customer Sevice Team der NEXNET GmbH"

Bla,bla,bla! Ist eigentlich eine Frechheit solch ein Schreiben aufzusetzen!!!! Fakt ist: die haben mich gelinkt und betrogen und wollen  jetzt noch mich in gewisser Weise einschüchtern. Das geht mir glatt am....vorbei! Die wissen auch nicht mehr in ihrem Schriftkram bescheid:ich habe überhaupt nie eine Mahnung erhalten! Meine Kontakte zu denen und Interfun waren nur die, welche ich am 22.10. ich hier schon gepostet habe!
Fader Beigeschmack - die benutzen mich noch als Reinwaschung bei gerichtlichen Anhängen - denn, das die vor Gericht müssen, ist mir völlig klar, da sehr viele Betroffene Anzeigen gemacht haben. NexNet und Interfun wollen sich noch auf meine Kosten darstellen!!!!!!!
Versteh bitte, das ich jetzt von der Sache lasse und nicht zur Polizei gehe -aber Du kennst ja mein PC-Problem! Den werde ich jetzt erstmal auf Vordermann bringen (lassen). 
Das Forum hat mir sehr geholfen, mich wissend und belesend zu machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Auch weiterhin werde ich dem Forum unbedingt treu bleiben und die Sachlagen der einzelnen Betroffenen verfolgen!
Machts aber erstmal gut - Dir Frank eine schöne Zeit und DANKE!
loremar!


----------



## Devilfrank (7 November 2002)

Dann ist es in Deinem Fall gut gegangen. Glückwunsch. Das ist Nexnet sicherlich auch nicht so schwer gefallen, da es sich bei Dir um eine vergleichsweise geringe Summe handelt.
Na dann, viel Vergnügen beim Rechner aufsetzen und wir sehen uns.
Bis dahin
Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2002)

*Interfun*

Hallo, hier bin ich noch mal!
Brief von Interfun heute erhalten!

... Unser Forderungsverzicht...

...hiermit möchten wir ihnen unseren Forderungsverzicht bezüglich Ihrer Einwahl über  €81,81 erklären. Die Verbindungen entstanden in der zeit vom 28.Juni bis 8.Juli 2002.
Somit betrachten wir den Vorgang als erledigt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen...

Will man doch fast nicht glauben - die wissen wirklich nicht wann sie sich bei mir eingeschlichen haben!!!! Das war genau am 28.Juni und am 8.Juli!
Dieses Schreiben ist der blanke Hohn und meine Wut wächst noch mehr!
Beim nächsten Mal sind DIE wirklich auch bei mir dran!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich grüße alle Geschädigten!!!!!!!!!!!
loremar


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2002)

Oh, Gott!
Nehmt mich bloß 2x raus! Einmal reicht doch!!!!!!
Was ist denn hier passiert?!
Habe doch nur einmal eingegeben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Loremar!

[EDIT by Frank]
Ich hab mal wieder Platz geschaffen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 November 2002)

*Interfun*

Hallo und guten Abend!
Wenn es nicht sooo ein ernstes Thema wäre; man könnte nur lachen!!!!!!!!!!
Heute kriege ich doch tatsächlich noch die , im "Kulanzschreiben" von NexNet angesprochene Mahnung!! 
...Mahnung wegen Telefongebühren   1.Mahnung
..für Sie als Telefonierer hat sich etwas geändert!
Die Rechnung kommt noch von der Deutschen Telekom AG (DTAG), aber wenn sie vergessen, Ihre Call-byCall-oder Mehrwertdienst-Gespräche zubezahlen, sind wir- die NEXNET GmbH-zuständig. Viele Call-by-Call-Telefonfirmen haben uns offiziell die Forderungen übertragen, wie dies auch auf der DTAG-Telefonrechnung aufgedruckt ist.
Deshalb schreibe ich Ihnen heute. Sie haben nämlich telefoniert und noch nicht bezahlt. Das kann vorkommen.
Jetzt haben Sie  noch 4 Tage die Chance, rechtzeitig zu bezahlen, bevor es teuer wird.
MfG
xxx
Mahnabteilung..."

Da sieht man doch an den letzten 4 Sätzen, hier ist keine Seriösität dahinter - hier ist einschüchtern und angstmache am Werk! Wenn man das liest: einfach nur gequirlte Sch...,sorry! Kein normales Firmenunternehmen befleißigt sich eines solchen "Formates"!
So, damit hat sich das Kapitel nun für mich geschlossen - aber, ich bin auf der Hut!!!!!!!!!!!
Grüße alle Geschädigten!
loremar!
Ps.:hoffentlich bleibt es diesmal bei einem Eintrag!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## technofreak (8 November 2002)

Hallo,

ich erlaube mir mal den Spruch anzuwenden: Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn 
erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken! 
Da Geschädigte , wie auch aus dem vorhergehenden Beitrag mit nervigen und unseriösen Mahnschreiben
überzogen werden, ein interessanter Link aus dem Nachbarforum zum Thema, ob und wie man
auf solche Mahnungen reagieren sollte und muß.

"kein Anerkenntnis bei Nichtreaktion auf Mahnungen /Schreiben!"

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1183105&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=833375

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2002)

*Blick in Nachbars Garten.....*

Ja, da kann ich nur zustimmen: 
auf den anderen Seiten geht es mit Interfun und anderen Dialern auch heiß her und es gibt sehr viele gute Hilfen und Ratschläge!
Übern Gartenzaun kann man schon mal schauen - das tut nicht weh!!!!!!!
Und ebenso schaut der Nachbar auch zu uns rüber! Manchmal kommt ja auch was gutes raus - beim Tratsch überm Gartenzaun!!!!!!!!!!!! Gemeinsam sind wir stark!!!!!
loremar


----------



## floh (10 November 2002)

*Wichtiges von der Polizei*

Die Mahnungen der Fa. Nexnet waren, sozusagen zwischen den Zeilen gelesen, schon sehr aufschlussreich über diese Fa., der Brief an loremar bestätigt dieses Bild zu 100%. Jedem, der beruflich mit Breifkorrespondenz zu tun hat, dem sträuben sich bei diesem Briefstil die Haare zu Berge. Oder stellte dieses Schreiben ein Azubi im 1. Lehrjahr aus? Wie jeder andere bin ich auch nicht perfekt, aber solch ein Schreiben würde ich nicht einmal privat versenden.


----------



## neelix (11 November 2002)

*INTERFUN*

Ich bin auch geschädigt. Habe im August den Anwalt eingeschaltet, der dann auch Strafanzeige gestellt hat. Aber Interfun /nexnet schrieb jetzt am 09.11.02 dem Anwalt, das sie nach wie vor im Recht sind und ihr Geld wollen. Morgen habe ich einen neuen Termin beim Anwalt, ich bin wirklich verzweifelt, von mir will Interfun 1400 Euro. Was kann ich noch tun?  habe????:bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry: 
Neelix


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2002)

*Interfun*

Neelix!
Hallo!
Bleibe standhaft! Gehe mal zum Forum dialerschutz.de die Rubrik "dtms AGc/o nexnet und Interfun" - klicke rechts den 11.11.02; von Ben Tigger, an. Dort liest Du, was Deinen Rechtsanwalt sehr interessieren wird!
Halte durch und mache nicht schlapp! Die müssen Dir doch beweisen, das Du rechtens den Anbieter gewählt hast - wer surft schon für sooo viel Geld sooo wenig Zeit!? Mit Deinem Rechtsanwalt hast Du doch volle Kanne Verstärkung! Der macht das schon und Du wirst Recht kriegen!
Kannst Dich ja nochmal melden - wenn Du die o.g. Site gelesen hast und Dich bissel beruhigt hast!
Mach' gut und viel Glück!!!
loremar


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2002)

*Interfun*

Hallo, kann mir mal jemand sagen, warum hier immer zweimal oder mehr meine Postings erscheinen? 
Einmalige Eingabe und zweimal erscheinen?
Mfg
loremar


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2002)

Keine Ahnung, hab den doppelten gelöscht .
Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2002)

*Interfun*

Danke technofreak!

Gruß
loremar


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2002)

Hi Loremar, 

Dein Spruch "Gemeinsam sind wir stark" ist ja schön und gut, nur warum zeigst Du die Firmen nicht an???
Jetzt fehlt uns einer ..... 

Die könnten mir Geld bieten, ich würde sie trotzdem anzeigen.

Habe nun eine E-Mail erhalten.... scheint ein ganz ganz wichtiges E-Mail zu sein.... von "irgendwas mit Interfu..."

Falls jemand einen Dialerbraucht... einfach mal melden... kann ich jemanden zu schicken.
Ich weiß nicht 100%ig ob es sich wirklich um einen Dialer handelt..... auf jeden Fall war das Teil wieder sehr seher hartnäckig... 
Einfach "closen" war nicht drin......... 

Gruß gast 2,51€


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2002)

*Anzeigeerstattung bei der Polizei*

An alle Geschädigten!

Ich kann nur jedem raten, der geschädigt wurde, zur Polizei zu gehen und Anzeige zu erstatten!Bei jeder Polizeistelle häufen sich die Dialer-Fälle!Das wichtigste ist, dass man am besten seinen Rechner unverändert lässt und nach Absprache gleich mitbringt!Nur so ist die beste Beweissicherung gewährleistet, da mittlerweile jede Polizeidirektion Computerexperten hat, die auch auf Datensicherung spezialisiert sind.
Auch sollte man sich nicht vor irgendwelchen "Schweinebildchen", die noch auf dem Rechner sind, zurückhalten lassen, da die Polizei nicht weiterschaut, was man denn noch so auf dem Rechner hat!Im Normalfall durchsuchen die Beamtem den PC im Beisein des Geschädigten...also keine Bange, wegen irgendwelchen mp3's oder Bildchen.

Gruß Duffy


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2002)

Hallo, Gast!
Ich bin nicht feige, wenn Du das eventuell denkst!
Nein, ich habe hier im Forum schon erklärt, warum ich erstmal nicht eine Anzeige starte!
Mein PC hatte einen Absturz und ich habe keine Beweise mehr!
Ohne Beweise geht sowas nicht besonders! Hätte sich diese Geschichte für mich nicht so gelöst - dann wäre alles über meinen Rechtsanwalt gelaufen und ich hätte mich mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln gewehrt! Bin ich nun entschuldigt?
MfG
loremar


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2002)

Ich bin auch Opfer des Interfun Dialers. Nachdem ich die NEXNET angeschrieben habe wurde ich an die Interfun verwiesen und dennen habe ich eine Frist bis zum 19.11. gegeben um mir zu bestätigen, daß sie die Rechnung nicht geltend machen! 

Was ich hier so gelesen habe, veranlasst mich dazu noch heute zur Polizei zu gehen und eine Strafanzeige gegen die Interfun zu stellen!


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2002)

So, jetzt noch ein Nachtrag! Da mich das ganze gewurmthat und ich die Beiträge hier gelesen habe musste ich jetzt noch bei dertelekom Rechnungsstelle anrufen. Dort hat eine wirklich nette und kompetente Mitarbeiterin mir folgenden Rat gegeben: 

- Wenn man einen soclhen Betrag auf der Telekom Rechnung hat *sofort* bei der Telekom anrufen und den fraglichen Betrag sperren lassen. 
- Den entsprechenden Anbieter mitteilen, daß man den Betrag nicht bezahlen wird
- Strafanzeige stellen

[/list]


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2002)

Ne, Loremar   

bist NICHT entschuldigt.

Auch OHNE Beweise anzeigen. Du hast doch eine Rg. bekommen ... oder nicht??? D.h. du sollst bezahlen..... 

Das ist versuchter Betrug, auch OHNE Beweise anzeigbar.

Stell Dir mal vor Interfu?? hat statt 3 Anzeigen mit hohen Beträgen, 5.000 zusätzliche mit kleinen oder gar keinen Beträgen.

Was glaubst Du, wann wird die Polizei/Anwalt mehr unternehmen?? bzw. höher Chancen haben.

Ich habe auch schon Leute angezeigt, Dir mir persönlich keinen Schaden zugefügt haben.... es aber abzusehen war, daß andere Schaden nehmen werden.
Z.B. habe ich mal jemanden angezeigt, der mit schleifenden Auspuff Nachts über die Autobahn raste (so mit Funken) bis das dieser abfiel.
2 Stunden später bekam ich einen Anruf von der Autobahnpolizei, die mich als Zeugen angegeben haben, weil ein anderen in den Auspuff gerast ist... Schaden ca. 5.000 DM.

Es wurde mir gedankt.


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2002)

*1er Brief von Nexnet*

So nachdem meine Anwältin gegen die rechnung protestiert hat,kam heute ein Schreiben der Nexnet.
Die mit ihrem dämlichen Standartschreiben.
Die ticken doch nicht mehr ganz.
Wollen uns dort erklären,daß  es ein Serviceunternehmen,Auskünfte mit Weitervermittlungsmöglichenkeiten,sowie Audiotex-und-Fax-Dienste ist.
Blablabla!!! :argue: 
Jetzt der Brief von Nexnet!!!



> NEXNET
> 
> NEXNET GmbH Postadresse:
> Postfach 270 247 . 13472 Berlin
> ...



Die Kästchen sind für ü,ö,ä bedacht!
++++=private Daten,die von mir ersetzt wurden!


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2002)

So wollte eigentlich noch den Brief meiner Anwältin reinsetzten,aber mein Scanner würgt ab,sobald er eine Texerkennung starten muß.Dem ist das wohl zu hart :lol: 
Also machen wir es anders.


> Sehr geehrte Frau G.
> in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit habe ich Ihr Schreiben vom ... erhalten.
> Dieses Standardschreiben liegt völlig neben der Sache.Auch die von Ihnen zitierten Entscheidungen des BGH treffen nicht den Sachverhalt.Insoweit scheint hier ein Missverständnis vorzuliegen,
> Meine Mamdantin macht keine Einwendungen gegen den Inhalt und die Gestaltung der Dienste der Interfun GmbH geltend.Sie kennt diese Dienste überhaupt nicht.
> ...


Tja wie das wohl endet.
Habe im Übrigen letzte Woche 6x einen Dialer drauf gehabt.Konnte aber keinen Schaden anrichten,da das Kabel zur Telebux ab ist  
Und alle 6 Male habe ich nicht mitbekommen.War auf ganz normale Seiten,wie xmas Page,Spiele,Puzzlepage etc.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 November 2002)

Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den uns vorliegenden Daten sind die von Ihnen beanstandeten Verbindungen ber unseren Vertragspartner dtms AG nachweislich von dem Anschluss Ihrer Mandantin zustande gekommen.



dann würde ich doch darum bitten, dass man die verbindungen auch tatsächlich nachweist.


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2002)

also wenn ich mir den Brief von Nexnet so durchlese,dann habe ich das Gefühl,daß die mir unterstellen wollen,ich hätte die Nummer angerufen und nicht übers Net angewählt.
Komisch,denn ich würde nie freiwillig eine 0190er Nummer anrufen.Haben die jetzt Bammel,weil die mitbekommen haben,daß ich übers Breitbandkabel ins Net gehe und ein somit ein Anbieter übers DFÜ  unmöglich wäre.  
Naja ist jedenfalls die Frage,wie das Gericht es sehen würde,bei wem die Beweispflicht liegt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 November 2002)

Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich mir den Brief von Nexnet so durchlese,dann habe ich das Gefühl,daß die mir unterstellen wollen,ich hätte die Nummer angerufen und nicht übers Net angewählt.



das spielt prinzipiell erst mal keine rolle, weil sowohl die fernmündliche als auch die datenübertragung über das selbe netz stattfinden.


für den von deiner anwältin dargestellten sachverhalt gibt es keinerlei raum zur diskussion (was ja auch richtig ist). mangels willenserklärung kann kein wirksamer vertrag zustande gekommen sein und entsprechend gibt es nichts anzufechten (eventuell hilfsweise). vielleicht sollte man der vollständigkeit halber noch hinzufügen, dass bereits anzeige wegen computerbetrugs gegen den dialeranbieter gestellt wurde (wenn das noch nicht geschehen ist, wäre jetzt der richtige augenblick) und zwecks begleichung der ausstehenden summe an diesen verweisen...
nexnet würde den sachverhalt aber gerne so verdrehen wollen, dass ein zustandekommen der verbindung durch dein wissen und wollen außer frage steht. dann müsste nexnet auch das schreiben deiner anwältin als anfechtung eines geschlossenen vertrages missverstehen und dann könnte die dargelegte rechtsauffassung durchaus richtig sein. aber auch dann würde ich den zitierten urteilen nicht allzu viel bedeutung beimessen, weil die sachverhalte nur bedingt vergleichbar sind und sich keines mit frei tarifierbaren nummern auseinandersetzt, weil es die zu diesem zeitpunkt noch gar nicht gab...


----------



## Charles (12 Dezember 2002)

*dtms nachweispflichtig?*

Hallo,
neue Erkenntnis oder noch mehr Verwirrung?
Interfun fordert Telekomrechnung mit Verbindungsnachweis, um den Vorgang prüfen zu können. Die Verbindung taucht aber nur auf der Rechnung, nicht in der EVÜ auf. Die seit neuem nette Dame von der Telekom meint, nach meinem Verweis auf §16 Abs.1 der TKV, daß in diesem Fall nicht die Telekom die Verbindungsdaten hat, sondern der Netzbetreiber, über den die Einwahl zustande kam. Dies ist also in unserem Fall die "dtms Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Services AG".
Mit Hinweis auf §16 Abs.1 der TKV müsste die dtms im Falle einer Einwendung "das Verbindungsaufkommen unter Wahrung des Schutzes der Mitbenutzer auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufschlüsseln".
Meinen Fall habe ich anscheinend gelöst, auf andere Art, werde später darüber berichten.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## Tess (15 Dezember 2002)

*Tinka - 11.10.2002 zu Interfun*

Hallo Tinka,

wie weit ist Dein Fall gediehen?

Ich habe jetzt auch eine Mahnung mit kurzer Fristsetzung von Nexnet erhalten, 4 Tage, dann würde es für mich teuer!  Grund war eine angeblich fast 4-stündige Onlineverbindung, von der ich erst einen Monat später durch die Telecomrechnung erfuhr. Diese Verbindung muß durch den vergeblichen Versuch, eine angeblich für mich existierende Grußkarte zu öffnen, ausgelöst worden sein. Dadurch hatte sich Active 2 in meinem PC eingenistet. 

Nexnet interessieren keine Gründe, sie gehen auf meine Erklärungen und Fragen nicht ein sondern schicken nichtssagende Formschreiben, die jedoch klar ihr Vorhaben, die Forderung von  € 47,44 gerichtlich einzutreiben signalisieren. 

Ist Dein Fall schon bei Gericht anhängig? Mich interessiert auch, wo hier der Gerichtsstand sein wird, am Wohnort des Klägers, also zuständiges Amtsgericht für Edertal (Kassel?), oder Berlin als Sitz von Nexnet oder Mainz als Sitz von Dtms, die angeblicher Netzbetreiber ist, für die Nexnet die Gelder eintreibt oder ist es der Wohnsitz des Beklagten? 

Gruß 
Tess
  :santa2:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2002)

Hallo Tinka,

bin absolut deiner Meinung, auch ich habe sofort Anzeige beim Polizeipräsidium gestellt... aber so wie ich da behandelt wurde scheinen die nicht ganz frisch zu sein bzw. die könnten wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal ihre Namen selber schreiben.

Man fragte mich was ich denn hier will, ich habe die ganze Sache doch voll bewußt gemacht und reguläre Dienste in Anspruch genommen... da hauts mir echt die Glocken ausm Weihnachtsbaum.
Ich habe dennoch eine Anzeige aufgegeben, jetzt kam aber die Einstellung des Verfahrens (hätte mich auch gewundert).
Da mir aber jetzt die Endnutzer der Nummer bekannt sind, werd ich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Strafanzeige stellen. Freunde haben an einem frühen Nachmittag die Nummer gewählt, die ich herausbekommen habe und da meldeten sich private Leute und auch noch ganz in meiner Nähe (25km). Es ist allerdings komisch das diese nicht sehr gesprächsbereit waren und sofort auflegten... bis sich irgendwann eine ach so heiße Frau meldete und geil durch den Hörer sabberte.

Ich werde diese .... schon noch kriegen, also jeder sollte sich dagegen wehren, am besten bei der Staatsanwaltschaft.

Grüße Lemon


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2002)

*Waschzettel*

Hallo Mitgeschädigte,

für mich scheint sich die Sache erledigt zu haben, ich möchte aber für "Neugeschädigte" mein Erkenntnisse weitergeben. Diese können in dem Fall helfen wenn man die betreffende Verbindung ziemlich schnell unterbrochen hat.

1. Dialer sichern:
Active2.exe suchen (Windows/System), auf Diskette kopieren.
Datei mit rechter Maustaste anklicken, Eigenschaften anklicken, Screenshots von "Allgemein" und "digitale Signaturen" machen. Jetzt haben Sie die Einwahlzeit  und den Anbieter.
2. Einwendung bei der Telekom gegen den Posten der strittigen Verbindung, Rechnungsbetrag ohne diesen Posten bezahlen bzw. Rücklastschrift veranlassen.
3. Einwendung bzw. Widerspruch bei dtms, nexnet und interfun:

Dtms:
Mit Hinweis auf die TKV §16 Abs.1 ("Erhebt der Kunde bei Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit, die auf den für die Sprachkommunikation für die Öffentlichkeit vorgesehenen Telekommunikationsnetzen erbracht werden, Einwendungen gegen die Höhe der ihm in Rechnung gestellten Verbindungsentgelte, so ist das Verbindungsaufkommen unter Wahrung des Schutzes der Mitbenutzer auch ohne Auftrag zur Erteilung eines Einzelentgeltnachweises nach den einzelnen Verbindungsdaten aufzuschlüsseln und eine technische Prüfung durchzuführen, deren Dokumentation dem Kunden auf Verlangen vorzulegen ist.")
Laut Auskunft des Verbraucherschutzes der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post muß die dtms AG (Netzbetreiber) im Falle eines Widerspruches die Verbindungsdaten unentgeltlich zur Verfügung stellen.

Nexnet: wie dtms

Interfun:
Hinweise auf unbemerkbares Einwählen, Datensicherung der Vorgänge(auch wenn nicht gemacht), und "Hiermit bin ich in der Lage, beweisen zu können, daß dieser Dialer ein unbemerkbares Ferninstallieren und Auslösen von Einwahlvorgängen durchführt.Diese Tatsache fällt unter die Strafbestände der Computersabotage, Datenveränderung und Computerbetrug (§ 202 a, 263a, 303a, 303b StGB)"
Screenshots der Active2.exe, Telekomrechnung und falls erhältlich, Verbindungsdaten von der dtms AG (ist mir bis jetzt nicht gelungen zu kriegen, müßte aber gehen) beilegen. Mit Strafanzeige drohen.

Die drei Firmen fordern immer wieder, daß man sich die Verbindungsdaten von der Telekom holt, was reine Irreführung ist, da für diese Daten eindeutig die dtms AG zuständig ist.
Strafanzeige würde ich erst stellen, wenn die interfun nicht, wie zu erwarten, ihren Forderungsverzicht erklärt.

Viel Glück


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2002)

*Re: Tinka - 11.10.2002 zu Interfun*

Hallo, 

suche Zeugen in Sachen "47,44 Euro", "94,88 Euro" bzw. weitere ganzzahlige Vielfache! 

Mandant fühlt sich getäuscht.

Bitte melden! 

Grusz, 

[email protected]

----------------------------------------------------



			
				Tess schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tinka,
> 
> wie weit ist Dein Fall gediehen?
> 
> ...


----------

